# Sweet Vanilla Polenta



## kansasgirl (Jan 21, 2005)

A wonderful dessert.

Sweet Vanilla Polenta
4 c milk 
 pn Salt 
1  Vanilla bean, split lengthwise
OR
1 ts Vanilla extract 
1 c Finely ground cornmeal 
1/2 c Sugar 
1/2 c Mascarpone cheese
Mascerated strawberries 

1.Combine the milk, salt, and vanilla bean halves in a heavy saucepan. Bring to a boil over high heat, then reduce to a simmer. Slowly add the cornmeal, stirring constantly, and cook, continuing to stir for 5-7 minutes. 2.Remove the pan from the heat and stir in the sugar ; allow polenta to sit, covered, for 5 minutes. 
3.Remove tha vanilla beans halves. Divide the polenta between dessert dishes. Spoon Mascarpone cheese amd mascerated strawberries in the center of each serving.


----------

